# What are you going to leave for Santa?



## Hooked (6/12/18)

*What are you going to leave for Santa?*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (6/12/18)

I'll leave a bottle of coffee juice ... what else?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## lesvaches (6/12/18)

coal, a donation when he goes past eskom employee houses.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Room Fogger (6/12/18)

End of the month Satlicrax, lean year ahead.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (7/12/18)

Nothing. He leaves me nothing.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------

